# Hacking / Password Decryption Contest



## djbeta (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's an interesting contest here:
http://www.defcondelta.com

Could anyone tell me how one would go about trying to decrypt the password ?

(I'm just curious to  know more about how one might tackle this problem.. I looked at the source code and there is a decrypt function.. but I don't know what language that is in or what one is meant to do with it, etc.)

cheers,
beta


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2006)

MacKrack 

It wasn't that hard to find.


----------



## djbeta (Aug 9, 2006)

hey thanks..   yeah.. it  is a bit harder to find something though when you have absolutely no idea what you're looking for.  Even with this app, I have no idea how to approach decode the user/pass from that web page.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 9, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> MacKrack


Excuse my ignorance, but what does MacKrack _actually_ do and if one wanted to use it, how do you get instructions?


----------

